# Pilot light doesn't work in my oven



## jbledoux5 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a 36 inch whirlpool stove/oven. My stove part works great, but my pilot light does not stay on and when I do light it, the oven doesn't seem to reach the temperature so what I bake takes a very long time to make and when it is done, it is pretty tough or hard.


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a similar situation, my oven is Americana (white), Model# AGBS300PJ2WW. As it is still under warranty, so we have scheduled an appointment with the repair, hopefully they will be able to fix it on site.

My friend who is a handyman told me that it's probably the igniter that is bad. He said that if you don't use the oven (which we did) for a while, even the burner is working, but the oven might lost its pilot light, and sometime if you don't put the pilot light back on right away and let it sit there, then it might be difficult to light it up again in the future. Just a quick FYI.

If others have any experience about this please also share with us. I will also report back to see which part the repair person will replace....


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

ohman said:


> My friend who is a handyman told me that it's probably the igniter that is bad. He said that if you don't use the oven (which we did) for a while, even the burner is working, but the oven might lost its pilot light, and sometime if you don't put the pilot light back on right away and let it sit there, then it might be difficult to light it up again in the future. Just a quick FYI.


not sure what your getting at here, if you have an ignitor on your burner you do not have a pilot. Just a FYI


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

Hardwareman, thanks so much for your response.

According to the handyman, he thought that this part (ignitor for the oven??) need to be replaced, as he was trying to put back the pilot for the oven here, but it didn't work:

http://postimage.org/image/2s23bqtok/

Basically, he thought that for this model of range, the surface burners and the oven should have two separate pilot lights. Does this make sense?

I also found the user manual for this gas range, and according to the trouble shooting guide of the manual:

http://postimage.org/image/2s33pkgjo/

It mentioned that I should check the oven gas shut-off valve on sealed burner models (don't know what this means), and I should remove the broiler drawer or kick panel and look for the gas shut-off level at the back of the range..

Hope this helps.. we will wait for the professional repairman to show up this Thursday and will report back the result


----------

